# Check out this Vid



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a little edit I made of random things that I have filmed, all put together to some good old Str8 up gangsta music, I haven't made a super thuggin edit in a while so I figured this would be a good one. It combines skiing,kayaking, drifting, and mountain biking. Anyways check it out here

Sopris Productions GANGSTA Reel on Vimeo

or here

roaring fork kayakers

hope you like it


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

Sick!!!!!!!


----------



## backblunt (Sep 24, 2006)

Best vid yet--nice work Fred!


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

dude you are white and from roaring fork valley, good videos but why the ebonics


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

I miss the old days when extreem vidios were done to good music, like Metalica.


It is a kick ass video though.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice video. Some great kayaking shots. You guys have been having fun!

On the white guy / rap / boating video front though... this is a classic...

SNL DS: I'm On A Boat *Uncensored - NBC.com Video

I'm on a motherf*&cking boat bitch!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*New Demographic*

The new demographic for Ski Videos and Kayak Videos is gang bangers making it into the wood instead of the hood. Thus the quantity of other threads about the need to pack heat while on the river! 

In all seriousness, Fred's kayaking segments are really sweet. The ski / bike /car shots are not on par with the rest in my opionion. They are better boaters than me and thus I for one am glad he shares, whether I need to turn down the sound or not.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Fred - Sorry man but Busta doesn't exactly qualify as gangsta. You're way too young to remember, actually you may not have even been born yet when this came out, so let me drop some knowledge on ya. 

Leaders of the New School. Circa 1991. 

YouTube - Leaders of The New School - Zone Coasters

Know your hip hop history and don't get it confused with the real Gangsta shit like this - 

YouTube - Dr Dre - Let Me Ride


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh ya. Nice piece though. Call me up. I might have some work for Sopris Productions.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Retarded!!! (cool retarded, not retarded-retarded)


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

RiverWrangler said:


> Fred - Sorry man but Busta doesn't exactly qualify as gangsta. You're way too young to remember, actually you may not have even been born yet when this came out, so let me drop some knowledge on ya.


I don't know, just because Dre started it all doesn't mean nobody else is gangsta. I mean, bitch, Busta wants his f-ckin money. Parental Advisory sticker, black and white glame cover shot with tattoos... seems pretty gangsta to me... guess it could use a little homophobia. How about a Let Me Ride recut and we can compare?

Good video, but the boating shots are definitely what make it. I did like the one ski cliff huck shot from behind.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

A little "knowledge" for you. Dre put out "let me ride" on the "Chronic" in 1992. His debut solo album after NWA. 
Schooly D started it all in '84 or '85, followed shortly by Ice T in 1986 ( 6 in the morning). NWA first got together in '87 and put out "Straight out of Compton" in '88.
So to say Dre started it all isn't quite the truth.


By the way, sweet Video Fred.


----------



## SkaFreak (May 27, 2009)

Definitely some killer shots in there. The little blip of speeding up the ski clip at about 0:40 kinda distracted me though. Not sure if your intention was to speed it up to look more impressive, to cut back a few seconds, or just a glitch in the editing, but regardless it kinda looked corny compared to the rest of the edit.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Matty said:


> A little "knowledge" for you. Dre put out "let me ride" on the "Chronic" in 1992. His debut solo album after NWA.
> Schooly D started it all in '84 or '85, followed shortly by Ice T in 1986 ( 6 in the morning). NWA first got together in '87 and put out "Straight out of Compton" in '88.
> So to say Dre started it all isn't quite the truth.
> 
> ...


Nah, The Chronic created the sound that launched hip hop for the next decade+. Sure he borrowed from his predecessors; definitive works are always created that way. If it was up to Schooly D and Ice T, hip hop would just be some 80s nostalgia shit.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice, great footage! good JOB!

I


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know what about World Class Wreckin' Cru? YouTube - World Class Wreckin Cru - Live Footage Dre's not looking too Gangsta in this video.


If you've gotta go Gangsta use this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgb6IUqboWc


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Screw all this talk about "gangsta this, gangsta that" - we live in the mountains...all that aside, keep doing what you do Fred, I love watching your videos, well edited, with good choices of music...not to mention you make the gnarliest runs look easy.
Cheers!


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

haha I havent been on the buzz much since I posted this, I know its not true Gangsta music, but it had a good beat.... how about some eazy-e?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCy0VgogOxY&feature=related


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

bwest said:


> dude you are white and from roaring fork valley, good videos but why the ebonics


Yes I realize this... didnt say i was a gangsta.... doesnt mean I cant appreciate music, and make a thuggin edit. Most of my other edits arent to rap music so chill out bro


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Yo, Gnarquist, you keep on firing up stuff like that and you can call it anything you want. When was the last an OG ran Upper Death or the Big 4 on Yule. Never......Representin the 970 righteously. Damn I'm getting old too fast You guys are having too much fun.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*!!!OUTTA-HAND SICK!!!*

Fred, this shit is OUTTA-HAND!! As always, another SICK vid!! NICE WORK!! I think even the OG's of OG's in compton would give up props for those sick drops and cliff hucks!! Hell, they'd probably even try and recruit you for some crip gang or something since your brown's sign is so similar!! Ha Haa!! Keep that sick shit pumpin bro!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

what the hell is does a brown signify? i personally opt for the bloods slayer. just sayin

my guess is brown is the color of shit. the hand gesture looks like you are making a pile of shit. seems like it represents "The Shit"? close?


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> what the hell is does a brown signify? i personally opt for the bloods slayer. just sayin
> 
> my guess is brown is the color of shit. the hand gesture looks like you are making a pile of shit. seems like it represents "The Shit"? close?


That "Shit" is funny, I don't care who you are!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

caspermike said:


> what the hell is does a brown signify? i personally opt for the bloods slayer. just sayin
> 
> my guess is brown is the color of shit. the hand gesture looks like you are making a pile of shit. seems like it represents "The Shit"? close?


It comes from Borat when he is like where can I make a brown... a shit. Its the part where he is at the super formal dinner in the south haha And yes, you nailed it caspermike


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good guess. damn.. makes more since now. always seemed a little fufu in the vids. not trying to be disrespectful. never seen borat. 

keep running the brown


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Dude, Evan, as a connoisseur of music I would think you would know that LONS with busta was more nubian than Gangsta. Leading into such groups as Tribe. The Scenario is still one of the best songs ever made. If I am going with gangsta I am thinking NWA, Too Short (1983) and if you are thinking that Too Short is more pimpin music than you need to realize that it ain't no fun unless the homies can have some. I put Ice T and Schooly D up there too, but NWA for the publicity they received. Shiat, even though more conscious I would include Some Boogie Down Productions in there. If I could get KRS-1 in my class I wouldn't have to teach the kids a thing. It is like Wu-Tang Forever, pick up that album and that is the only education you need son.

Word to yo motha


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Damn, Casper schools must be worse than I thought. I thought the brown was just intuitive. WTF else would it mean. 

Glad you're getting outta there Mike. I think the second hand meth may be getting to you. 

And realdad, I think you misunderstood or something. Busta = nubian, not gangsta, that's what I said. And I had forgotten about the WCW Cru Dre days. Still you got to agree that he pretty much defined the rap gangsta that could appeal to the mainstream with crazy fresh beats and stay gangsta with the rhymes. 

That Eazy-E shit is hilarious though. I don't think Eazy ever got over Dre finiding Snoop and making millions with him. NWA is pretty OG at least for rap. Ice-T is/was cool but his style and beats just could never really appeal to the masses, which I guess is keeping it gangsta but not really making the best music possible.

If you want some straight gangsta that never really crossed over, now this is taking me bakc to eigth grade here, but I was into the Geto Boys, Scarface, 8ball & MJG. Hard to imagine I liked this shit cause I had no idea what half of what they were saying meant and at the same time I was listenin to the Bboys, Tribe, De La, Jungle Brothers, Wu etc. It just all got jumbled into rap until I was old enough to break it down.

I'll leave you with one of my favorites from that era that is pretty gangsta but still kind of light and almost nubian.

YouTube - Jeep Ass Niguh Uncensored


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

How do you all feel about Slick Rick, The Ruler. The storyteller. The dude who shot two of his own body guards. Gangsta

No I am not saying his music is, just him. You gots to shoot someone before I give you street cred


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Evan here is a throwback to some gangsta music, and Native Americans (Christian) using your song's intro. Song is wicked tight super fly dope with some trash can banging like a Benzi beats

Santogold, M.I.A., and Gorilla Zoe - Get It Up (Radioclit Remix) - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

All this talk of OG's and throwbacks and not a mention of the original beatmasters, Das Racist!? Some of the first playa's to drop a spot check. 

...so far ahead of their time


YouTube - Das Racist - Combination Pizza Hut And Taco Bell


Oh, nice vid Fred. Who ridin that 303?


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

My friend Dustin Blecher is doing most of the Biking, he is on the Yeti rpm team, he is super talented


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

You were getting closer on the original gansta rap with NWA and don't forget 2 Live Crew but the true OG was the Rappin Duke.

YouTube - Rappin' Duke Rappin' Duke Shawn Brown

So OG he was banned by youtube but thru some tom foolery still drops the gansta lyrics right past there ban.

So you think you're bad, with your rap
Well I'll tell ya pilgrim I started the crap
When you were in diapers and wetting the sheets
I was at the Ponderosa rapping to the beat


----------

